# 2nd interview today @4 pm. Please help!



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi dear expats,
I'm going for my 2nd interview today at 3:30 pm. It's for a PA role to the head of multinational company. They said they will make a decision today. First interview went really well with the HR Manager. She asked for my expected salary but I have no clue what to say. I'm sure this will come up again today so I would love to be prepared. I searched online but I'm getting numbers from 5000 aed/per month to 35k per month. The role other than PA, i need to manage several staff plus project management etc..
Any thoughts, feedbacks and comments is very appreciated!


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't want to worry you but PAs in my missus' multinational hospitality company get... 3500.

Hope you get a lot better


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Are you in Dubai already?

Is there any kind of package offered, health, schooling etc.

Do you need any kind of package, health schooling etc?

If this interview isn't with HR, then chances are salary won't be mentioned however what do you think you're worth (and personally what you think you need)? A multinational company tends not to choose critical staff over a few k's salary each month


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> Are you in Dubai already?
> 
> Is there any kind of package offered, health, schooling etc.
> 
> ...


Yes I'm already in Dubai. On husbands visa. I have a bachelor in Computer Science. 15 years experience in leadership in IT sector.

The last company I interviewed in dubai for a similar role offered 12k plus health benefits and transportation but I declined the offer as it was too low.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Then you're getting towards your answer already. Ask for what you want, not this Price Is Right guessing game where you loose everything if you're one dirham over on your answer

Good luck


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Mina,
you've been through this already, so you know what you are prepared to accept or refuse, and have the confidence to turn down an unsuitable offer.

Use the figures you previously arrived at. 20K ish, wasn't it?

Good Luck!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Mina.
Best of luck with your interview.
Make sure that you can think of some good ways that you can bring value to the company.
Try to use examples where you saved a previous employer costs (flights, taxis, stationery etc) - so that you can easily justify them paying you more than they would another candidate.
Example - "I worked for a company that spent 500,000 AED per year on flights - many of these were booked at the last minute with expensive travel agents. By securing a deal with one agent and better planning - we saved 20% per year on flight costs". This would give them 100,000 AED more to pay you!
You need to be a bit cunning and creative to succeed.
Good luck and go for it!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I hope the offer you get meets with your expectations, but I will be pleasantly surprised if it does.

You turned down 12k with some benefits, even that does seem to be on the higher end of a PA salary band.

Hope I am wrong


----------



## roosterbooster20132013 (May 13, 2013)

Ogri750 said:


> I hope the offer you get meets with your expectations, but I will be pleasantly surprised if it does.
> 
> You turned down 12k with some benefits, even that does seem to be on the higher end of a PA salary band.
> 
> Hope I am wrong


15 years IT Leadership role and now a PA?
sorry i dont understand this

now a days : leadership" word is often overused


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Well - did you get the job?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Well - did you get the job?
> Cheers
> Steve


Met with the head of the company. Nice guy, very laid back. We talked for 45 min, at the end he asked if salary has already been discussed with HR. I said it was asked but I said give me an offer and we can discuss. He said so if the offer was free employment? I said sure, put that in writing and we can discuss. He laughed and said no here is Dubai and there's no such thing as free anything! He didn't seem too concerned with salary. He asked if I was an American? When I said canadian he seemed surprised as he said i was the 4th Canadian he's interviewed today? 
Anyways he said he will call me on Sunday. 
Thanks for all the feedbacks guys! Really appreciated. I guess I'll report back on Sunday if and when I hear back!


----------



## espn24 (Nov 23, 2013)

I just hired a PA for the financial services industry at 17k/month + benefits.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

espn24 said:


> I just hired a PA for the financial services industry at 17k/month + benefits.


Well, I sure hope they're as generous as you Espn24!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> 15 years IT Leadership role and now a PA?
> sorry i dont understand this
> 
> now a days : leadership" word is often overused


The OP stated it was for a PA role


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

I heard back from the company today that they have decided to go with another candidate as I was over qualified. 
I'm really depressed now. 10 months of applying every day, 3 total interviews and nothing. My background in customer support and IT management, is given to those with a certain nationalities, and being female is working against me in the field. Applying for entry level positions obviously am too overqualified. I'm at a point where I want to call it quits and go back home. My husband obviously would have to stay as he has signed a 5 year term. I would hate to do this to him but I've never been at home this long other than when I was pregnant. It's really sad. I see people all dressed up going to work and it just hurts to feel that there is nothing for me here.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I am sure this has been discussed before but could you not do voluntary work to keep your mind active while using that as a mechanism to network ?


----------

